# Best way to pick up/catch a duck



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

I've known of people grabbing ducks by holding both wings at the base, but am aware that it is very uncomfortable for the duck. Then I got a duck husbandry book that said it is kinder actually to pick them up by the neck (and then subsequently craddle them, I suppose). It is certainly easier to catch a fleeing duck by the neck, but is this also condidered unkind? Just curious.

Betsy
La Honda, CA


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

A duck has a very strong, limber neck and many duck breeders do catch them by the neck. I usually grab the wings on the ducks and geese. NEVER grab them by the leg unless you are butchering them right that minute. The legs are weak and it causes a lot of pain.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I catch mine at the base of the neck, then slide my other hand under their belly before I pick them up. Be sure to gently capture the wings so they don't beat you and watch for the feet (toenails scratch). I try to be gentle with them, but they do well if you get the neck as they run by and move slowly to handle them.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I just reach down and pick mine up around her belly, making sure her wings stay tucked in. However, she's pretty much a pet and is used to being picked up.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll pick them up by the base of the wings for butcher - otherwise, I don't handle them ever, really. If I need to carry them somewhere, I hold them with one arm. Their back and wings pressed tightly against my chest/belly, I wrap my arm so that their wings can't move and pin their sharp clawed feet to their own belly. It tends to work quite well, even when carrying a big drake. With the hens, I've gotten away with just holding the wings tightly to the body, which works for small hens for at least a little bit - bigger hens or ones that struggle a lot it doesn't work all that great for.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a fish landing net to grab them. Then I reach into the net and grab the base of their neck. Once I get the neck I work the net free. Then I slide my other arm around the bird pinning it's wings as I lift them up into my armpit.


----------

